# Stihl Comparison 290 Vs 311



## lck (May 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here, so I hope I'm not asking a question that is already posted.

Anyway, I have 38 spruce trees that must be cut, they are about 40
ft. tall. So I'm shopping for a new saw. I own an old Stihl 011, which is a
really good trooper, works well, just a little small for all this work.

I want another Stihl, and I'm looking at the 290 Farm Boss versus the 311 saw. The 311 has very little advantage in size, its 59 CC and the Farm Boss is 56.5 cc. But the price for the Farm Boss is 369.95, while the 311 is way up to 489.95.

I'm wondering what is so much better on the 311 that would make me shell out another 100 bucks for it?!?!?

Thank you, larry.k


----------



## GASoline71 (May 11, 2010)

Larry, all questions asked here have already been asked... 

But seriously, for what you are doing the 290 would be okay. If you want a Pro style saw you will even have to shell out more cash. Like a MS361 or MS362.

Unless you're partial to a Stihl... the Husqvarna 359 is a great mid range saw, that is hard to beat right out of the box.

Gary


----------



## mikefunaro (May 11, 2010)

Basically the 311 is the new generation of stihl saws. It has a strato engine (you can google strato charged engine or something to that effect and get a lot of reading). This is to comply with emissions regs. it is more complicated to make and therefore generally more expensive. 

It also has better anti vibe (by way of springs, rather than rubber mounts), and the new husky style air filtration. 

You should note that the stihl saw platforms have shifted a little bit. If you look closely you can see that the 170/180, the 210/230/250 and 290/310/390 are shared family/saw platform sizes, where basically on the P&C differ. The new series are the 171/181/211 so the 210 was shifted down. It seems that the 290 will be shifted down to the midsize consumer/semi pro platform. So presumably it will be smaller and lighter. 

The problem is, IMO, when you start talking about paying $490 for a 311, you're well beyond a 346xp, and you're practically at a husky 365 (pro saw)-$550, or a husky 359 (built like a pro saw) $500. The 311 is still a clamshell plastic saw, though reports are that they are more serviceable than the 290 platform is. 

What's the price increase to a 391?


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 11, 2010)

lck said:


> Hi, I'm new here, so I hope I'm not asking a question that is already posted.
> 
> Anyway, I have 38 spruce trees that must be cut, they are about 40
> ft. tall. So I'm shopping for a new saw. I own an old Stihl 011, which is a
> ...



Larry, in your case I'd save the jing and pick up the 290. I cut firewood and felled trees with it for years, and even though it's not a "pro" line saw, it'll do the job just fine if you keep the gas/oil mix fresh, the air filter clean, your chain sharp and your bar dressed. Don't put anything longer than an 18-inch bar on it with .325 pitch chain (a pretty typical setup right off the shelf for the 290 at most dealers). 

If you get hooked by running a bigger saw than the tough little 011, time enough then to decide what to do with the 290. They retain their value well on resale if you want to sell it in exchange for a "Pro" saw like the 361/362, or you can keep it and get years and years of service out of it. 

Have fun on those spruce. I see lots of limbing in your near future.


----------



## nmurph (May 11, 2010)

if you are cutting 40 trees and then putting the saw away except for the occasional odd job, i would save the money and go with the 290. if you will be cutting for firewood you should probably step up to a 359/361/362.


----------



## indiansprings (May 11, 2010)

The 290 will do just fine, there's a reason it's Stihl's #1 selling saw. One is price point, the second is it's all most firewood cutters need for their own personal use. It's a very dependable proven design. If your not going to be using it for a living/commercially it will give you years of dependable service if you maintain it right.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2010)

Get the 290. Save yourself some dough. We use one at work everyday for everything. Cutting out fencerows clearing brush, etc. They will handle a pretty good size spruce. Do yourself a favor and get the 18in bar though. The 16in is useless IMO.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 11, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Larry, all questions asked here have already been asked...
> 
> But seriously, for what you are doing the 290 would be okay. If you want a Pro style saw you will even have to shell out more cash. Like a MS361 or MS362.
> 
> ...



+1! Best idea so far!  Maybe there is a Dolmar dealer near by. Then a 5105 would be an alternative to the 290. 

Good luck and don't forget ppe!

7


----------



## lck (May 11, 2010)

*290 Vs 311*

Hi Thanks to all for the answers! To MikeFunaro, the price I'm quoted for a 391 is 520.00, I think that once I get into that range there are lots of choices for "pro" saws probably all more than I need (but would love to have, Ha). I guess I'm not willing to spend more bucks for the 311, I don't think I have any big environmental problems right now. It it is the first of a new generation, maybe someone else should work the bugs out before I get one.

Gasoline71; I've looked at the Husqvarna, I like it, I'm pretty much staying with the Stihl because I'm impressed with the service on the old 011 that i have. It's 20 years old and still working hard for me. It's just that when I'm looking at 38 trees to get down, I want a bit more speed or I'll be cutting on the day I die, Ha!!

StihlyinEly, I'm planning on the 18 inch bar, I think that will be fine although I'm surprised to find that the 290 comes "standard" with a 16 inch bar. I think it will handle the 18 inch without any trouble. It's only a 10 dollar upgrade to get to the 18 inch bar. Thanks for the tip on the pitch, I'll make sure to get the .325.

nmurph, that's exactly what I'm doing; I have 40 trees that have to go, then it will be just an occasional "windstorm" job here and there. I don't cut wood for heat.

Again, thank you all for the great advise. It's tough to figure out; there are so many saws to choose from, even just within the Stihl line! It's kind of overwhelming! I'm hoping with your help to get it down to just "whelming".

Thanks larry.k


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 11, 2010)

lck said:


> StihlyinEly, I'm planning on the 18 inch bar, I think that will be fine although I'm surprised to find that the 290 comes "standard" with a 16 inch bar. I think it will handle the 18 inch without any trouble. It's only a 10 dollar upgrade to get to the 18 inch bar. Thanks for the tip on the pitch, I'll make sure to get the .325.



Larry, which bar the saw is set up with really depends on the dealer. I've seen them on the shelf with 16, 18 and 20 inch bars, though almost always in .325 rather than 3/8 pitch chains. In the soft spruce, you could probably get away with a 20-inch bar on that saw.

I cut with a 16-inch .325 B&C on mine for several years before I did a muff mod on it, which really woke it up and allowed it to run a 20-inch bar through hardwood (almost all I cut is hardwood).

The 16-inch bar in the hands of a knowledgeable cutter can do pretty much all that needs doing when it comes to felling small/mid sized trees and for firewood. As well as the felling/bucking chores, I used it for 8-10 cords of hardwood for firewood each year. I'd still have it in my stable, but I traded it off for the 026 back when I thought a 3-saw plan was adequate (011 for ladder work, 026 for limbing/clearing small stuff, 460 for bigger stuff).

Then CAD (Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder) struck, and you can tell from my sig (which doesn't mention quite ALL the saws I have) what happened next. If you spend much time on here, it could happen to you!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2010)

Yea man, if you did want to spend 500+, you might as well get the 361 or 362 then. Better saw than all the others you've mentioned. Lighter than all of them too. Talk about an awesome saw. Thats my next money throwdown.

But a 290 will do whatever you need it to. And do it well with an 18in bar. Plenty of saw for an 18in. I don't mean to recommend the above to you. I have CAD, cant help it.


----------



## RandyMac (May 11, 2010)

Save your money, get a 10-10 or XL12, a hundred bucks should get you a good and usefull chainsaw.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 11, 2010)

lck said:


> Hi Thanks to all for the answers! .....
> nmurph, that's exactly what I'm doing; *I have 40 trees that have to go, then it will be just an occasional "windstorm" job here and there. I don't cut wood for heat.*
> 
> Again, thank you all for the great advise. It's tough to figure out; there are so many saws to choose from, even just within the Stihl line! It's kind of overwhelming! I'm hoping with your help to get it down to just "whelming".
> ...



Maybe a fellow AS member near you could help you out and gladly take all that wood of your hands! Just tell them where you live and they'll all come running!  That would save you quite a bit. 
When storing, empty the gas tank and let it idle till it stops. Fill the chain oil tank with non bio bar oil and make a few cuts before emptying the gas tank.

good luck,

7


----------



## GASoline71 (May 11, 2010)

lck said:


> Gasoline71; I've looked at the Husqvarna, I like it, I'm pretty much staying with the Stihl because I'm impressed with the service on the old 011 that i have. It's 20 years old and still working hard for me. It's just that when I'm looking at 38 trees to get down, I want a bit more speed or I'll be cutting on the day I die, Ha!!



I'm a Stihl guy... but the 359 will knock the snot out of a 290. However... the 290 will be perfect for what you are gonna do.

Gary


----------



## lck (May 11, 2010)

*290 vs 311*

Ya, 7sleeper, what do you do with spruce? I'm located in the middle of Mass. near Amherst. The only outlet I have for the wood is to give it to a farmer who burns it in his maple boiler. I have to deliver it to his lot, and cut in 3 foot lengths!

I don't think anybody burns it for heat, its soft and very sappy; I can imagine a huge creosote problem if it were burned all winter.

The logs are around 40 feet tall, and vary at the base usually about 18 - 24 inches..

Problem is they are right on the edge of my property line, so I have very
little room to work, there is a house near on both sides of the line. I'm probably going to use up all my good luck getting them down without hitting a house here or there!!

larry.k


----------



## lck (May 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Save your money, get a 10-10 or XL12, a hundred bucks should get you a good and usefull chainsaw.



RandyMac, I haven't seen much about McCullock or Homelite saws. Seems everyone loves Stihl, and Husqvarna has been advertising a lot. Boy, there sure is a lot to pick from. I had no idea how many people make saws nowadays.

larry.k


----------



## oscar4883 (May 11, 2010)

If you have houses within striking distance you may want to consider adding a throwbag/line and a good rope to your list. There is an 026 in the tradin post that might fit the bill. Should pull an 18 or 20 in the softwood ok. Maybe a wedge or two also.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 11, 2010)

The 290 is a reliable saw but I would'nt spend my money on one. I have been around alot of them and even owned a few but I did'nt buy them new and never would. They are heavy and under powered. 
Too many saws to choose from for close to the same amount of money.


----------



## RandyMac (May 11, 2010)

lck said:


> RandyMac, I haven't seen much about McCullock or Homelite saws. Seems everyone loves Stihl, and Husqvarna has been advertising a lot. Boy, there sure is a lot to pick from. I had no idea how many people make saws nowadays.
> 
> larry.k



If you are going to continue to use a chainsaw, by all means buy a new one, doesn't matter what color it, get one that fits you and is big enough from the best dealer.
If the 38 oversized Xmas trees is most of what you will be cutting, with occasional use afterwards, a vintage chainsaw will cost you a whole lot less. I'm not talking the old monsters, XL12s and 10-10s are everywhere, they have a proven work record.


----------



## spacemule (May 11, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> The 290 is a reliable saw but I would'nt spend my money on one. I have been around alot of them and even owned a few but I did'nt buy them new and never would. They are heavy and under powered.
> Too many saws to choose from for close to the same amount of money.



But, he has certain stated criteria:


Stihl, because he likes their service
economical, because he's cheap
new, --only makes sense

I'd say the 290 fits these criteria as well as any.


----------



## lck (May 11, 2010)

*290 Vs 311*



ms460woodchuck said:


> The 290 is a reliable saw but I would'nt spend my money on one. I have been around alot of them and even owned a few but I did'nt buy them new and never would. They are heavy and under powered.
> Too many saws to choose from for close to the same amount of money.



OK, let's say 290 is heavy and under powered. The MS361 looks really great but it's $589.00 (200 bucks more)! I may have to go that high, but isn't there something in the middle that will get me more power for the weight, or even less weight?


Thanks, larry.k


----------



## lambs (May 11, 2010)

*You did say new...*

If a good used saw were available, you might want to consider one. I'm currently running an 039 Stihl, same saw as the 029 but a bigger cylinder and piston. And a little more power. In it's time, it was the biggest homeowner saw Stihl had. You can often find them for less than $300. Mine was $250.

It's not a pro saw by any means but it gets the job done and is rock solid reliable. All it wants is a cleaned air filter, sharp chain and decent gas and it's good to go cut wood.

There are probably better used offerings as well, but I too prefer Stihl. Excellent dealer support in my area.


----------



## lck (May 11, 2010)

*290 vs 311*



oscar4883 said:


> If you have houses within striking distance you may want to consider adding a throwbag/line and a good rope to your list. There is an 026 in the tradin post that might fit the bill. Should pull an 18 or 20 in the softwood ok. Maybe a wedge or two also.



I have a 100 ft. lenght of cable, and some web tow rope. I will hook up to the tree as high up as I can go on a ladder, then add a Jeep to the bottom end of the cable. I can't afford to "guess" where the thing will land (and I'm inexperienced with the techniques involved), so I'll get the Jeep to persuade it.

larry.k


----------



## lck (May 11, 2010)

*New vs Used*



lambs said:


> If a good used saw were available, you might want to consider one. I'm currently running an 039 Stihl, same saw as the 029 but a bigger cylinder and piston. And a little more power. In it's time, it was the biggest homeowner saw Stihl had. You can often find them for less than $300. Mine was $250.
> 
> It's not a pro saw by any means but it gets the job done and is rock solid reliable. All it wants is a cleaned air filter, sharp chain and decent gas and it's good to go cut wood.
> 
> There are probably better used offerings as well, but I too prefer Stihl. Excellent dealer support in my area.



I'm not against buying used, however I have not had much experience with saws, so I'm not in a strong position to evaluate a used machine. The old Stihl 011 that I own is 20 years old, it's been a long time since I've looked at saws seriously. I need to get this job done soon, so I really want to get something that is reliable "right out of the box". If I were to get stuck with a bad used saw, boy my timing would be shot on this project.

larry.k


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 11, 2010)

lck said:


> OK, let's say 290 is heavy and under powered. The MS361 looks really great but it's $589.00 (200 bucks more)! I may have to go that high, but isn't there something in the middle that will get me more power for the weight, or even less weight?
> 
> 
> Thanks, larry.k



The only reason you think it's underpowered is because someone just said so. Not trying to jab at you or him, just pointing that out. The millions of trees cut down and bucked up by the 290 probably don't care what it weighs and how much Hp it generates. And frankly, the thousands and thousands of owners of that saw model generally probably are pretty happy that it cuts wood good and costs a lot less than pro models. I'll also add that most of the quibbling you see on here about power-to-weight ratios is chainsaw fans taking a quarter pound and .2 Hp difference between saw X and saw Y and turning them into big differences, when in fact you'll hardly ever notice there's much difference when you're actually out there using the saws.

Now, that being said, I agree that a used saw is a good investment if gotten at a good price and from a reliable person. None of the saws I own right now were bought new. And $100 for one of those aforementioned bulletproof Macs will likely make a darn happy camper out of you. 

Check out the saws in the Trading Post. Sold by AS members to AS members. Aside from the rare bad experience, it's the best way to go for a used saw, IMO.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 12, 2010)

I agree^. 290 is a great saw. You will be very happy with it. But if yo did want to spend more, don't even look at the 311, 390, 391, etc. The 361 is the best stihl in the 500-600 range. Check out Ebay. Lots of 361, 362, 360 on there. If you want to save money though, 290 will do you right.


----------



## huskystihl (May 12, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> The 290 will do just fine, there's a reason it's Stihl's #1 selling saw. One is price point, the second is it's all most firewood cutters need for their own personal use. It's a very dependable proven design. If your not going to be using it for a living/commercially it will give you years of dependable service if you maintain it right.



Even if you do use it or a living you can get by. If you see an asplundh truck sometime stop and see what they're issued for day to day ops. I got in pretty tight with a couple of good old boys who were doing some line clearing in a yard we were doing a couple of removals. The guys I knew were issued a 290,250 and a 192. The day they worked near me they had to remove a 30" at the base ash tree, I asked em if they wanted me to drop the trunk and they declined and simply did the walk around backcut with the 20" on the 290. Obviously they were less than satisfied with their co issued sidearms yet also said they run em like rented mules for up to 3 years without issues or breakdowns. Not that I would purchase a 290 but if that was what the budget offered up I sure wouldn't be afraid to off of reliability. But yes like Gary said the 359 is a fantastic saw that is priced reasonably and is a pro saw and them some and I have owned them and can vouge for the performance and durability.


----------



## Storm56 (May 12, 2010)

The 290 will work just fine and not break the bank. You stated you are not a pro and do not need a pro saw. Take reasonable care of it and it will most likely last you for the rest of your days. Spend the savings on some safety gear and you will be all set.


----------



## lck (May 12, 2010)

*Asplundh*



huskystihl said:


> Even if you do use it or a living you can get by. If you see an asplundh truck sometime stop and see what they're issued for day to day ops. I got in pretty tight with a couple of good old boys who were doing some line clearing in a yard we were doing a couple of removals. The guys I knew were issued a 290,250 and a 192. The day they worked near me they had to remove a 30" at the base ash tree, I asked em if they wanted me to drop the trunk and they declined and simply did the walk around backcut with the 20" on the 290. Obviously they were less than satisfied with their co issued sidearms yet also said they run em like rented mules for up to 3 years without issues or breakdowns. Not that I would purchase a 290 but if that was what the budget offered up I sure wouldn't be afraid to off of reliability. But yes like Gary said the 359 is a fantastic saw that is priced reasonably and is a pro saw and them some and I have owned them and can vouge for the performance and durability.



That's really interesting that Asplundh uses the 290! Those guys do some really hard work along the roads here, and saw all day long. Guess that says reliability. I suppose the company doesn't want to spend for upscale saws knowing they will take an awful beating with that kind of work. larry.k


----------



## huskystihl (May 12, 2010)

lck said:


> That's really interesting that Asplundh uses the 290! Those guys do some really hard work along the roads here, and saw all day long. Guess that says reliability. I suppose the company doesn't want to spend for upscale saws knowing they will take an awful beating with that kind of work. larry.k



Mostly because they found out the same thing I found out. If i'm on the site the saws are treated as their own but the second i'm not they treat em like they rented em. Exactly why my ground saws are 211,270,and 250. Why buy a pro saw if if it's gonna get smashed? All you have is a smashed pro saw, yippe. Oh yeah, the 250 is new this year but the other 2 have taken quite the beating and keep on eating.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 12, 2010)

What about the Dolmar 7900 or Husky 346xp?
Why not get a Home Depot 6401 Makita for 549$?
Maybe a McCulloch Sp125?
Or he could use a Dolmar 5100, or even 365 Husky with a 75cc big bore kit.


----------



## blsnelling (May 12, 2010)

lck said:


> OK, let's say 290 is heavy and under powered. The MS361 looks really great but it's $589.00 (200 bucks more)! I may have to go that high, but isn't there something in the middle that will get me more power for the weight, or even less weight?
> 
> 
> Thanks, larry.k



That's what the Husqvarna 359 is. It's basically the same saw as the 357XP, only with a different P&C. This would be my choice, hands down.


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 12, 2010)

lck said:


> nmurph, that's exactly what I'm doing; I have 40 trees that have to go, then it will be just an occasional "windstorm" job here and there. I don't cut wood for heat.



What does Home Depot charge for a week with a DCS6401?


----------



## nmurph (May 12, 2010)

i think it's about $60/d.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 12, 2010)

Get a 391, lol.

Comparing a 290 to a 311 is kind of silly. For what it' worth, the 290 is probably the "oldest" model still in production by Stihl. It has good power, but it's WAAAAAYYY oldschool. 

As far as your pick between the 290 and 311, it's pretty obvious that I will suggest the 311. You'll be happy you spent the extra cheese on it. It's worth it.


----------



## huskystihl (May 12, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Get a 391, lol.
> 
> Comparing a 290 to a 311 is kind of silly. For what it' worth, the 290 is probably the "oldest" model still in production by Stihl. It has good power, but it's WAAAAAYYY oldschool.
> 
> As far as your pick between the 290 and 311, it's pretty obvious that I will suggest the 311. You'll be happy you spent the extra cheese on it. It's worth it.



To heck with a 311! Not to sound like a weight type guy because I do run big heavy saws but that thing is a whale for a 60 cc saw. I would go 310 befor I would ever go 311 even with the new engine. 359 if you have a husqvarna dealer close by that you trust and it will blow the doors off a 310 but not sure on the 311. Either way that whole 291,311,391 series is a line I would never consider, they make the 362 seem like a top handle.


----------

